# Static X Touring Without Wayne



## beerandbeards (Mar 28, 2019)

They have a masked zombie Wayne Static singing live for the 20th Anniversary of Wisconsin Death trip.



This was one of the first cd’s I bought when I was a kid. There’s some sentimental feelings but this is a little weird.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 28, 2019)

The zombie Wayne thing is fucking hilarious. He also sounds like balls compared to the original. You get that cash!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 28, 2019)

HE NEED SOME MILK


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 28, 2019)

what the hell is going on there?


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Mar 28, 2019)

Yeah it's nice idea to honour Waye's memory but what's with that mask? I don't think it's really needed.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Mar 28, 2019)

Had my ticket the second they dropped. I never got to see the OG lineup, and I guess in a way now I never will see the original 4 together. Static-X was one of three bands to get me into metal as a teenager and there's no way I'm missing this tour.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Mar 28, 2019)

That was... weird as hell. All the people he stopped working with using his corpse (almost literally) to cash in... I can't decide if he'd think it was an offensive betrayal, or the most awesome thing ever. 

Gonna go listen to some Static-X now tho


----------



## tedtan (Mar 28, 2019)

No Wayne Static, all ex members of the band. So what are they called now, X?


----------



## jsmalleus (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm just excited to get one last batch of Static-X jams when the album comes out. I think all the controversy & shitty comments folks are making online about it are in poor taste. Business/personal relationships like they had can get difficult and messy sometimes, especially when troublesome influences come into the picture and eat away at the foundation. It's not a huge surprise for feathers to get ruffled & words to be traded in a situation like that. It's a terrible thing, but I don't think those frustrations mean Tony didn't love Wayne & the music they made together.

I'm not sure if I'll attend the tour, I listened to them a lot growing up and had tickets to finally go see them and Wayne died two weeks before the show  It definitely won't feel like going to see Static-X, but it's cool for them to do a tribute and get their closure. As long as they don't try to bring the band back with another singer full time to write & tour on new material or something like that. Static-X died with Wayne.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 28, 2019)

I feel like the whole zombie wayne thing is in poor taste, but then again, static X were never arbiters of good taste..


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 28, 2019)

I wish they could have gotten the same hologram technology that they used to recreate Tupac at coachella


----------



## Xaios (Mar 28, 2019)

tedtan said:


> No Wayne Static, all ex members of the band. So what are they called now, X?


Static-Ex, probably.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I feel like the whole zombie wayne thing is in poor taste, but then again, static X were never arbiters of good taste..



Considering in later years, Wayne would have his wife dance half-naked on stage, this is true.

Yeah, IDK, I'm conflicted. Wayne hated everyone and seemed extra paranoid in his later years, so he probably wouldn't have wanted this. At the same time, in interviews before and after Wayne's death, Tony seemed to miss Static X, just couldn't be around Wayne at all. Plus he's CLAIMS they're treating this like a one-off tribute.

But if they treat this like the Dio hologram and make it a recurring thing, the yeah, fuck that.

EDIT: I just watched the video and oh my god those vocals. Cancel it all.


----------



## Albake21 (Mar 28, 2019)

Honestly, I'm kind of interested in seeing them, just for the sake of seeing them. I'm a bit confused on the vocals though. So they are bringing a bunch of vocalists on tour to perform all of the songs? Also who's doing the rerecording of the two older songs on the album?

Also it's a bit off putting with that mask, in my opinion. I'm okay with it, but I do wonder if Wayne would be okay with this.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 28, 2019)

Xaios said:


> Static-Ex, probably.


I miss the rep system... 

This post is glorious.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> Honestly, I'm kind of interested in seeing them, just for the sake of seeing them. I'm a bit confused on the vocals though. So they are bringing a bunch of vocalists on tour to perform all of the songs? Also who's doing the rerecording of the two older songs on the album?
> 
> Also it's a bit off putting with that mask, in my opinion. I'm okay with it, but I do wonder if Wayne would be okay with this.



Rumor is that it's Edsel Dope.

Also I just noticed the Push It re-recording. It sounds much better there, but the Bled for Days clip was baaad.


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 28, 2019)

There's an album due 50% is unreleased material with Wayne singing the other half will feature the mystery singer (who's rumoured to be Edsel Dope) so I might check out that but tbh I don't know what to make of this and it seemed like the weirdest nostalgia reunion thing ever....until I saw today's other news that holograms of Buddy Holly & Roy Orbison are going on tour together.


----------



## Razerjack (Mar 28, 2019)

Watching this makes me uncomfortable, reeks of shameless cash grab. 
Never a big follower of the band or Wayne himself but one could argue that the mask thing is disrespectful to the late frontman.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 28, 2019)

This is somehow creepier and more exploitative than the holograms. Think of any other band where a member has died and imagine them being replaced by someone who wears a mask and wig to resemble the deceased. It worked for the Beatles when Paul McCartney died, but there are limits.

But seriously- while I like some of the stuff they did, they really aren't that tier of band in terms of popularity, influence, impact, etc. that needs to have the torch carried on, so to speak. If Wayne had some songs in progress- finish them and put out an EP. Don't try to graft this zombie band nonsense onto it.


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 28, 2019)

Haven’t listened to any of this yet. But as an indifferent metal fan this is awesome. May seriously go see Zombi-X


----------



## Avedas (Mar 28, 2019)

That's pretty metal, regardless of the quality or appropriateness


----------



## MerlinTKD (Mar 28, 2019)

I think I'd feel differently/better about it if Static-X had still been a thing when Wayne died... but it wasn't. Static-X was finished, Wayne had started a solo career (ish), it had its season and was done. It's not even like there was a public clamor of "don't let Static-X die!" Everyone had moved on. Hell, were any of those three even still in Static-X at the end?

I have to wonder... and this is total speculation, without a shred of evidence or research on my part... but Wayne and Tera were married, right? So she would likely be the inheritor of his intellectual property, right? So, there's no way this could be happening without her permission/involvement, right? Hmm. I dunno. 

More than anything, the more I think about it, I feel bad for Wayne's parents. Unless they passed in the last couple of years, they had to bury their son, and now have to watch someone pretend to be his reanimated corpse.


----------



## chipchappy (Mar 28, 2019)

MerlinTKD said:


> I have to wonder... and this is total speculation, without a shred of evidence or research on my part... but Wayne and Tera were married, right? So she would likely be the inheritor of his intellectual property, right? So, there's no way this could be happening without her permission/involvement, right? Hmm. I dunno.



Well, she committed suicide about a year after he died. So it's a bit of a moot point now. 



MerlinTKD said:


> More than anything, the more I think about it, I feel bad for Wayne's parents. Unless they passed in the last couple of years, they had to bury their son, and now have to watch someone pretend to be his reanimated corpse.



http://www.metalsucks.net/2019/03/2...ent-about-his-relationship-with-wayne-static/

Tony actually got the blessing of Wayne's parents before they started this. (Or so he says). 

I don't listen to them anymore and definitely wouldn't bother going to a date on the tour, but if the guy wants to put on a show for music he helped make and people go to it... I don't see the harm


----------



## jwade (Mar 29, 2019)

Personally, I think the Wayne mask is in absolutely poor taste. The vocals were terrible if that’s Edsel, he’s better than this.


----------



## Fathand (Mar 29, 2019)

Interestingly weird / creepy. Given that Wayne was such a character visually, IMHO overdoing this is pretty much the only way to do it properly. So ride on, you crazy zombie mask disco diamonds.


----------



## Decapitated (Mar 29, 2019)

Wisconsin Death Trip is an AMAZING album. That’s all I have to offer this thread.


----------



## Thaeon (Mar 29, 2019)

I saw them open for Megadeth right after this album came out. Wayne never sounded awesome live. In a way, I think the zombie mask suits the aesthetic of the band. Interesting to see happening none the less though.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 29, 2019)

Static-X were one of the bands that got me into metal and heavier music, and this just makes me miss the original days even more. This whole thing wreaks to me, especially since none of them were in the band in the later years and it never seemed like Tony and Wayne got along. I think the mask is really in poor taste, but what's more offensive is the vocals on that Bled for Days recording. That is an absolutely killer song and deserves way better than that. This tour is rolling through pretty close to me but I have no intention of seeing it. I never got to see them live before when they used to be my favourite band but this just feels wrong.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 29, 2019)

"Today, to celebrate the life of acclaimed Static-X vocalist Wayne Static and the rich creative collaboration that lead to the creation of the Dean signature series Wayne Static guitar, Dean announced production of their new Dean signature series Wayne Static frontman! Coming soon to a Hot Topic near you! Wayne Static sold separately. Made in China, probably. Dean Guitars, because capitalizing on the legacy of your dead heroes by resurrecting only their guitars just isn't enough for us anymore!"


----------



## xCaptainx (Mar 29, 2019)

Having the touring vocalist wearing a corpse mask of the deceased original vocalist seems incredibly disrespectful. 

This looks like a blatant cash grab. Yikes.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Mar 30, 2019)

Demiurge said:


> Think of any other band where a member has died and imagine them being replaced by someone who wears a mask and wig to resemble the deceased. It worked for the Beatles when Paul McCartney died, but there are limits.


Do what now?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_McCartney


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 30, 2019)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Do what now?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_McCartney



If you have some time, and want to go down a rabbit hole of crazy, Google "Paul is dead". 

Enjoy.


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Mar 30, 2019)

No one here knew Wayne personally, the band did, so they probably know what’s in favour or not... either way it’s just another famous band making money with the wrong lineup


----------



## jwade (Mar 30, 2019)

I’m happy that there’ll be a semi-proper release of Wayne’s last bunch of songs, but the rest of this ‘tribute’ just feels wrong.


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 2, 2019)

I am in shock, I do not see a Zombie-Tera dancing half naked on stage with the band. What is the world coming to? Tsk-tsk.

Secondly, the guitarist is playing a Dean, the image is not clear but you can see the headstock. Wayne even had a signature Ltd, it would fit the image better.


----------



## nikt (Apr 2, 2019)

He also had signature Deans


----------



## Nicki (Apr 2, 2019)

Xaios said:


> Static-Ex, probably.



They are Ex-Static and will be playing synth-pop covers.


----------



## Randy (Apr 2, 2019)

I am I am, a-I am I am, a-I am am, a-I am I I


----------



## Spicypickles (Apr 2, 2019)

I loved his sig LTD V, but I never got that pattern of diamond plate.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Apr 2, 2019)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> HE NEED SOME MILK


lol you are on here too?


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Apr 2, 2019)

MerlinTKD said:


> That was... weird as hell. All the people he stopped working with using his corpse (almost literally) to cash in... I can't decide if he'd think it was an offensive betrayal, or the most awesome thing ever.
> 
> Gonna go listen to some Static-X now tho


This..call me a jerk but I could not care less about Static X. I thought they were weak back when they were around and I dislike Nu metal with a passion, unless of course you are Limp Biscuit. This won't change anything for me.

This cash grab offends me. But hey if you are a fan go see them.


----------



## vilk (Apr 2, 2019)

I must be some kind of social idiot because I don't see what's offensive about this at all. It's not like it's _wayneface _and he's trying to mock the guy or make fun of his depression or death or drug addiction or something. He's literally just dressing up like the guy and singing the song he used to sing (to the best of his ability, at least). Because the band is still popular enough that _fans_ want to go see someone do that. If I had to bury my own kid, I imagine I would be happy that he was influential enough that people still want to emulate him and sing his songs? As opposed to just forgetting about the guy. Right? 

Also, you guys surely remember that this band was always kinda "edgy"?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 2, 2019)

Yeah, the mask looking like a zombie definitely isn't off-putting or anything. I will say though, the last version of "Static-X" that went out on the road was really not Static-X. It was Wayne's solo show and nobody wanted to be around him.


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 2, 2019)

What kind of band would capitalize on the death of band member?


----------



## Frostbite (Apr 2, 2019)

ArtDecade said:


> What kind of band would capitalize on the death of band member?


Chunky!


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Apr 2, 2019)

ArtDecade said:


> What kind of band would capitalize on the death of band member?



Dead's dead baby. Dead's dead.


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 3, 2019)

Definately rather see this than like 9?% of the local bands that end up playing at the bars. Not sure how much I'd pay to see this though. I liked the early Static-X, they cover themselves better than other bands I'm sure, and I'd rather look at Zombie Wayne than someone else's face trying to be Wayne, unless they actually did hold their own vocally. In that case, change the name of the band and everyone will figure out it's the former Static-X members and it will be kick ass and respectful. I find this actually pretty respectful if it's only a tour or 2 and to close a chapter of the book before either retiring or announcing a new band name with new music. They could call it X-Static-X or X-Static or Ex-Static! Lame.


----------



## Fathand (Apr 4, 2019)

Let them be machine learnable and use Statisti-X.


----------



## works0fheart (Apr 4, 2019)

Didn't know this band still had such a following in 2019. Weird.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 4, 2019)

works0fheart said:


> Didn't know this band still had such a following in 2019. Weird.



For real. It's like the fucking Twilight Zone.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 4, 2019)

I stopped paying attention after Start a War disappointed me, even at 14 years old. But their first 3 albums are still classics for me and I listen to the tunes off of there often. Those three Otsego- songs are bangers.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 10, 2019)

So it's looking like Uncle Al from Ministry will be the only guest vocalist on the album, since they claim they found more demos of Wayne's vocals.

http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/st...inger-on-upcoming-project-regeneration-album/

Would have been cool to hear Burton or Dez, since their vocal styles would fit Static X's music perfectly.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 10, 2019)

I always thought that a Static X song would sound sick with Jens from Meshuggah and vice versa.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 11, 2019)

Dez and Burton being on there would've been a perfect throwback to what I was heavily into around the same time as Static-X. I'll definitely check this out, especially because there's now gonna be another Otsego song.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 11, 2019)

BlackMastodon said:


> Dez and Burton being on there would've been a perfect throwback to what I was heavily into around the same time as Static-X. I'll definitely check this out, especially because there's now gonna be another Otsego song.



Both Burton and Dez share some vocal qualities with Wayne, which is why I wanted it.  That Ministry cover with Burton was fucking awesome.


----------



## jsmalleus (Jun 11, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> For real. It's like the fucking Twilight Zone.



You mean the shadow zone.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 11, 2019)

jsmalleus said:


> You mean the shadow zone.



Hey, don't push it, buddy.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jun 11, 2019)

jsmalleus said:


> You mean the shadow zone.





MaxOfMetal said:


> Hey, don't push it, buddy.



Let's not start a war, here


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 11, 2019)

MerlinTKD said:


> Let's not start a war, here



I'm the one who will decide that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm with stupid.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 11, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm with stupid.



You're not the only one.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jun 12, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You're not the only one.



You know, it's not all black and white


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 12, 2019)

MerlinTKD said:


> You know, it's not all black and white



I am aware.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jun 12, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I am aware.



That's cold


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 12, 2019)

MerlinTKD said:


> That's cold



So?


----------



## waffles (Jun 12, 2019)

MerlinTKD said:


> That's cold



WE AAAAAARRRE


MaxOfMetal said:


> So?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 12, 2019)

Ugh, you had to be the destroyer of it.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jun 12, 2019)

That's it, I'm no longer part of this machine


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 12, 2019)

I love dumps like these.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 12, 2019)

BlackMastodon said:


> I love dumps like these.



This is not something that happens all the time.


----------



## zerofocus (Jun 13, 2019)

Don’t know if anyone has seen this but I thought I’d share

http://www.metalsucks.net/2019/06/1...lot-of-my-material-on-the-new-static-x-album/


So Tripp is on the new album (don’t know if it’s from the demos they found or if he’s joined in the studio)

I’m not sure how I feel about this


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 13, 2019)

zerofocus said:


> Don’t know if anyone has seen this but I thought I’d share
> 
> http://www.metalsucks.net/2019/06/1...lot-of-my-material-on-the-new-static-x-album/
> 
> ...



Anything but this.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 13, 2019)

That is not the way to fix a reunion album.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 13, 2019)

BlackMastodon said:


> That is not the way to fix a reunion album.



It's definitely going to destroy all their credibility.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jun 13, 2019)

zerofocus said:


> Don’t know if anyone has seen this but I thought I’d share
> 
> http://www.metalsucks.net/2019/06/1...lot-of-my-material-on-the-new-static-x-album/
> 
> ...


Well that sucks, why are people still making music with this tool?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 13, 2019)

zerofocus said:


> Don’t know if anyone has seen this but I thought I’d share
> 
> http://www.metalsucks.net/2019/06/1...lot-of-my-material-on-the-new-static-x-album/
> 
> ...





MaxOfMetal said:


> Anything but this.





GunpointMetal said:


> Well that sucks, why are people still making music with this tool?



http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/st...-eisen-his-issues-have-nothing-to-do-with-us/

Looks like he exaggerated a weeee fuckin' bit. 

EDIT: TL;DR, he was on some old demos that they're using the vocals of. That's it apparently.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jun 13, 2019)

Static-X, or X-Static, either way, a bit cheesy.


----------



## PBC (Jun 20, 2019)

Whatever your feelings regarding the pursuit. The concert looked full of energy, since I never saw them when Wayne was alive I hope to be able to catch this one.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Jun 21, 2019)

Was at the first show in Tempe. Was great. Pretty convinced Xer0 is Edsel Dope.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 21, 2019)

PBC said:


> Whatever your feelings regarding the pursuit. The concert looked full of energy, since I never saw them when Wayne was alive I hope to be able to catch this one.



I'm actually really impressed. This sounds LOADS better than the promo videos. Dunno how much is in the backing track but this sounds really solid.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Jun 25, 2019)

tedtan said:


> No Wayne Static, all ex members of the band. So what are they called now, X?


I'd have guessed X-Statix. Hope the masked guy is Doop.


----------



## Axe Cop (Jun 29, 2019)

The show vids on youtube look/sound great and the crowds look like theyre having a good time.


----------



## jwade (Jun 30, 2019)

Yeah, I’ve fully changed my opinion on the whole thing. The promo video was awkward and bizarre, but I watched most of the San Antonio show, and Edsel has REALLY stepped up and put in significant effort to really do justice to Wayne’s vocals. I would go to see this, for sure. Once you get past the mask, this actually seems pretty genuine.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 30, 2019)

^ my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Christian Noir (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm totally OK with keeping the band alive. Some people might have some reservations about respect to the original artist, but I think keeping it alive is better in that regard.

Now, at the same time, what I'm not OK with is...

It's easier to get out there with music than ever before due to the internet and home studio technology. At the same time, it's increasingly more difficult to actually make a living now that is enough to support a family, unless you sell out balls to the wall and go ultra pop or adult contemporary enough to be played in restaurants and shopping establishments.

If we keep bringing back the dead for nostalgia of the rock star days, that's just one barrier in the way of new talent. Hell.. It's bad enough with the living.

For example, bands like ACDC and Metallica have made money hand over fist for a long time and still do. Sure, they warrant something for paving the way, but they are ultra rich already. I'm typically a free market kind of guy, but this is getting ridiculous... And they might continue to make all that money decades after they're dead through holograms, while new artists have a difficult time making money with anything new and interesting.
So many bands are forced into cookie cutter molds it's ridiculous. 90% of all metal bands making a basic living (and not all that much mind you) all sound the same to me, with very little to bring to the table. Similar riffs, structure, and breakdowns.. Same style of vocals, so much you can barely tell them apart unless you are really paying attention. Part of this is naturally caused by the assembly line nature of modern studios.. But this is a whole other argument I guess.

If we automate the rock star, we're all going to be even more screwed really soon, considering everything else already putting downward pressure on making a living. We're already screwed lol.

Hell, to eek out a living, everyone is getting endorsed, trying to launch new equipment and gear, software, educational programs, and a whole bunch of other stuff just to put food on the table and make car payments. It's starting to get overwhelming. If you have kids, it's almost like it's over.

It would be more valuable for music if some of the old timers focused on putting together things for new artists, with new, interesting music in order to promote it. Not just a bunch of rehashed or copycat stuff (A7X sounds like Metallica ripp offs to me lol) , but actually something interesting and creative. At this point in musical history, that kind of legacy seems more important. Like when the ultra rich from the industrial revolution decided to build libraries and do public works in old age, to make up for their destruction and hopeful not be remembered so badly. Sure, most bands never hurt anyone, but I think at this point they need to think about what they're going to leave behind... And it's not just all about "them." Hell, even try to force some things that are uniquely and truly good, but no one understands yet. Sometimes, force is required to break through.

Sorry to bore you with a little emotional rant.
Ignore and carry on.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jul 12, 2019)

Christian Noir said:


> I'm totally OK with keeping the band alive. Some people might have some reservations about respect to the original artist, but I think keeping it alive is better in that regard.
> 
> Now, at the same time, what I'm not OK with is...
> 
> ...



You know, I thought I was gonna read this and roll my eyes, blah blah, ignore and carry on... but instead I found myself nodding along. I think you make some great points. 

Granted, nostalgia acts make tons of money because that’s what most people want: something familiar that doesn’t challenge them. Nobody (outside if this forum ) wants Metallica to make a new album, they want them to tour every couple of years and play all the hits these fans remember from high school or elementary school or whatever. I can’t really blame Metallica (or AC/DC or whomever), I’d ride that cash cow too.

BUT! I really like your idea about supporting the next generations. Where’s the investment? Where’s the support? How many paintings or hot rods can you buy? Why not set up a label specifically to look for the next awesome metal act that just needs a push to get going? Put together a foundation that plans on losing money in the short-term in order to invest in an artist long-term. Not like some of these band/corporations can’t afford it. Be patrons of art, rather than corporate hogs.


----------



## c7spheres (Jul 13, 2019)

Christian Noir said:


> I'm totally OK with keeping the band alive. Some people might have some reservations about respect to the original artist, but I think keeping it alive is better in that regard.
> 
> Now, at the same time, what I'm not OK with is...
> 
> ...



Though I agree with what you said. You're avatar looks a lot like mine. Ok, exactly like mine. We think alike my friend.  I'll change it soon to avoid confusion with people.


----------



## MFB (Jul 13, 2019)

The Hiryuu said:


> Hope the masked guy is Doop.



Did someone say DOOP?


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jul 21, 2019)

Went to the show last night. I was skeptical going in but man when Bled for Days started I was all in. Its clear that Edsell Dope is the new guy but he is very respectful to the situation and makes it very clear that this to honor Wayne. When the show was over he left the stage immediately and the core members stayed out and took it all in. It was pretty amazing honestly.


----------



## Werecow (Jul 21, 2019)

MFB said:


> Did someone say DOOP?


----------



## mastapimp (Jul 22, 2020)

I totally forgot about this project until i saw they put out a video last week. This kinda fits in with their first 3 releases, so i'll probably pick this up.


----------



## DeathbyDesign (Jul 22, 2020)

I listened to parts of the new album last week. Wayne's vocals reminded me of Jonathan Davis at times. The album overall sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## littlebadboy (Jul 22, 2020)

I wouldn't mind. Just keeping the music alive! Just as long as credit is given to whoever deserves.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Jul 22, 2020)

Best Album since Cannibal. Feels like a mix of shadow zone and WDT to me in the best possible way.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 24, 2020)

DeathbyDesign said:


> I listened to parts of the new album last week. Wayne's vocals reminded me of Jonathan Davis at times. The album overall sounds pretty good to me.



I'm guessing some of those songs were from the Shadow Zone/Start a War era, where I think Wayne said he was influenced a lot by Korn and Jon.


----------



## beerandbeards (Jul 24, 2020)

Man hearing Static X brings me back to such a time in my life. WDT was literally the first album I bought myself (though I think I needed my mom since it had parental advisory). Also made me a little sad


----------



## Roadsterjosh (Aug 12, 2020)

I was and am a fan of the bands music, nit every track that were ever produced but as a whole I enjoyed the band. I was lucky enough to share the stage with them in 07 as an opening act. I saw them multiple times, and it was always a good time. 

I went to the Atlanta date on this tour. Wayne's sister was st the show, and was acknowledged and gave full blessing. It was a good show, the bill was fully set to give a nostalgic feel. Whoever is Xero - Edsel is still my guess - did a great job copping the Wayne stage style, and sounded pretty good albeit with a lot of digitizing effects on the main vocal. I walked away very happy with the show, it wasn't the same as when I was a young guitar player in a shitty weird industrial band in Chicago getting to play with them. But it was a fucking good time, and it was fun seeing Tony and Koichi again. 

I would see the show again if touring ever starts again.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 12, 2020)

To me the whole thing feels weird and it seems like a cash-in. HOWEVER the new album is actually damn good and the live shows look great as well.

In order to carry on, though I feel like they should just be their own band. Wayne is gone, just call the band something else, take the mask of Edsel and just be a new band. Throw some Static-X songs in the setlist for fans but do new stuff and have a new identity.

I used to really hate the idea, but it seems to work and at this point it just is what it is so whatever. I do, however, think they should just rename the band and continue as something new


----------

